# Kitten wanted



## Mary Jane Lloyd (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi I am revisiting local animal rescue and my local RSPCA for kittens. As luck would have it there aren't any locally. I don't want to pay private as would rather help those in need of rehoming. Any suggestions. I don't drive so east midlands only


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Try contacting Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team,she is a member on the forum. Animal Lifeline UK: Helping Rescues with Homechecking, Fostering, Transport, Fundraising, Rehoming and more!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Mary Jane Lloyd said:


> Hi I am revisiting local animal rescue and my local RSPCA for kittens. As luck would have it there aren't any locally. I don't want to pay private as would rather help those in need of rehoming. Any suggestions. I don't drive so east midlands only


whereabouts in the east midlands are you?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It's probably a little early in the 'season' for a young kitten. Have you thought about adopting a slightly older one?


----------

